# Camera for monitor system



## tech2000 (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been searching around the site for a while but couldn't find suggestions for camera for my video monitor system. I know regular camcorders will work, but I would rather have one I can leave on forever (like a security camera).
I already have a good security camera (sees in pitch black 100 ft.) but it only covers half the stage and it would be nice to be able to see the whole stage. If I can't find another that can see in pitch black for a reasonable price, I'm fine with what I have, but it would be nice.
Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 9, 2009)

Since you have a camera that seems to work for you, maybe consider getting a different lens for the camera or re-positioning the camera that you have so that you get a larger view.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 9, 2009)

Most security cameras don't have interchangable lenses, I have one that also does that, I don't have any brand names or anything. Take the measurements, so you know what you are looking for, but ask around at your local hardware store, and read all the stuff on the back, should help you find the one that will do the job.
Nick


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's what I forgot to add in my post...After I bought it, I emailed the company (Lorex) and they said there was no interchangeable lens.
I am shooting it about 70' from the front of the apron, and the stage is about 40' wide/40ish deep (from edge of apron).


----------



## WesternTD (Jul 9, 2009)

We use the Sony SNC-RZ25N. It works great, and can send to monitors and/or a network. I view and listen to the stage whenever I'm at the computer in my office. Fully controllable, sees in the dark, zooms down really close, etc etc.
Sony Product Detail Page - SNCRZ25N


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 12, 2009)

That one looks pretty cool. Looks like I may have to start saving up money!


----------

